# torque on Easton EC90 Aero for Stem and Brake levers



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Hello,

I can't seem to find in the Easton Website the torque values for tightening the 4 bolt stem and brakes.

My brakes are Campy Record Red and Deda Zero 100 4 bolt stem. I think the most fragile part are the Handlebars are they are carbon.

Hope you can give me the values.


Thanks!


Francis


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

But they have taperwall! They can't cave in!

I'd say 6-8 N*m but that's just me. Usually you should go with the stem manufacturer's recommendation, and the handlebar manufacturer should make a bar that fits into the "average" stem recommended torque specs. 

This is why handlebars don't have torque values (the ones I've seen carbon and alu), it's a stem issue.


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> But they have taperwall! They can't cave in!
> 
> I'd say 6-8 N*m but that's just me. Usually you should go with the stem manufacturer's recommendation, and the handlebar manufacturer should make a bar that fits into the "average" stem recommended torque specs.
> 
> This is why handlebars don't have torque values (the ones I've seen carbon and alu), it's a stem issue.


My Sette Avanti Carbon handlebar has 9Nm printed right smack in the middle of it. I'd start low, and increment by .5 (at least that's what the profile design t2 manual says about the max nm not being enough).


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I have the same question because I've recently purchased an Easton EC90 Aero carbon handlebar and I can't find anywhere any specifications regarding Newton meters for torquing. I've emailed easton a couple of days ago but still no response.

My stem (cannondale C3) requires 6Nm and my brake-shift levers (shimano 5700) require 6-8Nm. I've currently used 6Nm and 7Nm respectively.

Is this torque too much for the carbon handlebar? Should I untighten them and use less, like say 5Nm?


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

I believe Easton says that you torque it to what the stem and levers requires. For me it was 5Nm for a Ritchey stem and around 60in/lbs for Red shifters.

Took about 5 seconds but here you go: EC90 Aero Bar (Road) - 40/42/44/46 CM | Easton Cycling

At the bottom under "Installation Instructions" page 2 I believe.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

CAADEL said:


> I have the same question because I've recently purchased an Easton EC90 Aero carbon handlebar and I can't find anywhere any specifications regarding Newton meters for torquing. *I've emailed easton a couple of days ago but still no response.
> *
> My stem (cannondale C3) requires 6Nm and my brake-shift levers (shimano 5700) require 6-8Nm. I've currently used 6Nm and 7Nm respectively.
> 
> Is this torque too much for the carbon handlebar? Should I untighten them and use less, like say 5Nm?


I got a response that day when I had a torque question on my stem. Email them again.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

forge55b said:


> Took about 5 seconds but here you go: EC90 Aero Bar (Road) - 40/42/44/46 CM | Easton Cycling
> 
> At the bottom under "Installation Instructions" page 2 I believe.


I do have the instructions printed in paper. They've come with the handlebar. But they only say "_Torque the stem handlebar clamp bolts as specified by the stem manufacturer._". This is too vague since different stem manufacturers have different specifications while the handlebar remains the same...



ziscwg said:


> I got a response that day when I had a torque question on my stem. Email them again.


Two hours ago I got a response from Easton. This is what they say: 
"_The torque for the stem must be used. The bar is just fine with 6Nm. Thank you and have a great day._"

So I'm going to loosen a little bit the brifter clamp.


----------

